

PassG  password generator - tfriesen
http://passwordgen.tfriesen.de/
Get quick and easy a secure password
======
acron0
This really needs some kind of [multi] seed so that you can recall passwords.
Otherwise I've just gotta store them in plaintext somewhere...under a password
I know I'm not going to forget!

